# [portage] profile 11.2

## bagghera69

Bonjour,

Je cherche a mettre à jour le profile de mes gentoo sur la 11.2 mais eselect me le propose pas.

Je sais que c’est pas très important du moment que le emerge --sync est à jour mais je me demandai si c'était normal.

home # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86/selinux

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server

Forcément car 

home # ls /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/

10.0  2008.0  ChangeLog  parent

Est-ce que ça peut venir de mon miroir ?

Merci pour vos réponses...

----------

## barul

Gentoo c'est une rolling release, y'a pas de « versions », concrètement. Les versions qu'ils sortent sont pour marquer le coup, par exemple pour les LiveDVD. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi il y a le profl 10.0, si quelqu'un pouvait nous apporter ses lumières sur le sujet…  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Il y a une différence entre le "nom de version du DVD" qui est à la 11.2, et le profil, qui est actuellement 10.0

----------

## bagghera69

Donc le dernier profil est bien le 10.0.

Pourquoi y a t-il cette différence entre la version DVD et le profil ? Il y a bien eu un moment où c'était cohérent ?

Merci pour les réponses en tout cas...

----------

